# X problem

## Highlands

När jag kör startx så blir det så här:

Fatal server error:

No screens found

Vad har jag missat?

Kollar jag i /var/log/XFree86.0.log så hittar jag en rad:

(EE) VGA(0): Virtual height (0) is too small for the hardware (min 1)

----------

## blubber

Maybe posting the screen section of /etc/X11/XF86Config ...

----------

## bsolar

What's this language so I can move it to the appropriate forum?

----------

## Luk

Swedish

----------

## bsolar

Moved from Desktop Environments.

PS: thanks Luk.  :Wink: 

----------

## LimeFrog

Jag skulle rekomendera dig att kika igenom /etc/X11/XF86Config och se så att du ställt in allt korrekt där.  :Smile: 

----------

## Papapishu

Posta din Screens-sektion.

Från vad jag ser i din log, verkar det änna som om du har ställt in en höjd av 0 pixlar, vilket kanske inte funkar så bra...

Iallafall så gillar inte din hårdvara det du gjort...

Skulle vara ett kul experiment om man kunde ställa in skärmen på, typ, 8x8 pixlar och sedan ha en virtual desktop på 1024x786 pixlar, så att man fick rulla omkring med musen för att se allt...

Även om det inte skulle vara så värst smart, skulle det bevisa hurpass kompetent X är...   :Laughing: 

----------

## gnys

Hej alla proffs  :Smile: 

Jag Ã¤r rÃ¤tt sÃ¥ ny pÃ¥ linux, men har lyckats lÃ¤gga in Gentoo pÃ¥ en gammal maskin, som nu kÃ¶r en Cs:s-server och Teamspeak-server Ã¥t ungarna.

Nu vill jag fÃ¥ igÃ¥ng det grafiska grÃ¤nssnittet, men det gÃ¥r inte  :Sad: 

Jag fÃ¥ ocksÃ¥ felet " no screens found" , och jag har ingen aning om vad gÃ¶ra?????

Kan ni berÃ¤tta fÃ¶r mig vad jag skall gÃ¶ra eller inte gÃ¶ra?

postar min log-fil:

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r11 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux Tux-server 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sat Nov 12 01:15:17 CET 2005 i686

Build Date: 28 July 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Nov 15 15:22:01 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Main Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen MGA1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Generic Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "MGA Millennium I"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen MGA2" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Generic Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "MGA G200 AGP"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse2"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 5"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) XKB: model: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "sv-latin1"

(**) XKB: layout: "sv-latin1"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/local/,/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "10"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "20"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "30"

(**) Option "OffTime" "60"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,7190 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,7191 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10b7,9200 card 10b7,1000 rev 6c class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 1011,0019 card 0e11,b0bb rev 41 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 125d,1968 card 0e11,b0b8 rev 00 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:0: chip 8086,7110 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:1: chip 8086,7111 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:2: chip 8086,7112 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:3: chip 8086,7113 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c42 card 1002,4c42 rev dc class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x008c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x410fffff (0x1100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:20:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage LT Pro AGP-133 rev 220, Mem @ 0x40000000/24, 0x41000000/12, I/O @ 0x1000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0x44000000 from 0x47ffffff to 0x43ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x41200000 - 0x412003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x41100000 - 0x4110007f (0x80) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x44000000 - 0x43ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [3] -1  0       0x41000000 - 0x41000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x40ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0x00002480 - 0x0000249f (0x20) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x000024a0 - 0x000024af (0x10) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x00002400 - 0x0000247f (0x80) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x00002800 - 0x0000287f (0x80) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0x41200000 - 0x412003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x41100000 - 0x4110007f (0x80) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x44000000 - 0x43ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [3] -1  0       0x41000000 - 0x41000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x40ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0x00002480 - 0x0000249f (0x20) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x000024a0 - 0x000024af (0x10) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x00002400 - 0x0000247f (0x80) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x00002800 - 0x0000287f (0x80) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x41200000 - 0x412003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x41100000 - 0x4110007f (0x80) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x44000000 - 0x43ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0x41000000 - 0x41000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x40ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00002480 - 0x0000249f (0x20) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x000024a0 - 0x000024af (0x10) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00002400 - 0x0000247f (0x80) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00002800 - 0x0000287f (0x80) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "mga"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o

(II) Module mga: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "keyboard"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/keyboard_drv.o

(II) Module keyboard: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) MGA: driver for Matrox chipsets: mga2064w, mga1064sg, mga2164w,

        mga2164w AGP, mgag100, mgag100 PCI, mgag200, mgag200 PCI, mgag400,

        mgag550

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

----------

## lahgoon

Jeg gjorde en praktisk ting, jeg kopierte xorg.conf filen fra ubuntu som var installert fra ubuntu på min maskin. Vist du har tatt backup av gammle OS som kjører xorg.conf på maskinen din, eller har dual-boot så kan du bare kopiere over og bytte ut med xorg.conf.

----------

## gnys

Jag har lyckats få igång x, genom att jag hittade xorgconfig  :Smile: 

När den gått igenom allt så fick jag leka lite med xorg.conf, och till slut gick servern igång.

----------

